# Weight of 54 cm Kona Jake the Snake?



## morkys (Jul 12, 2008)

Wondering if anybody knows the weight of this bike.


----------



## motolombardo (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a 56 and it is in the range of 23lbs without a waterbottle cage or bag. (with pedals)


----------



## morkys (Jul 12, 2008)

Interesting. What year JTS?

Is this bike useful as a potential some-time commuter bike? I am looking at it as my only "road" bike for now, as an alternative to my XC MTB and folder. I like the idea of the cross bike because roads through beautiful country north of me are often gravel and the cross bike would handle it ok vs a road only bike.


----------



## motolombardo (Jul 16, 2007)

2008. Its a pretty beefy frame. I thought It would be lighter. I bought an extra set of wheels and road tires to use mine as a road bike and I'm guessing it lost a little weight as a result. very happy with it so far.


----------



## morkys (Jul 12, 2008)

Fair enough. Looking to pick one up this week. Just going to get a slightly shorter stem for a 54 cm model and maybe a better saddle or suspension post. I have a problematic lower back (lumbar)...so I like a bit of extra cush


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got a 54cm (2008 model) and it weighs in just shy of 20lbs with road tires and a fizik arrione saddle.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

gregwjs said:


> I've got a 54cm (2008 model) and it weighs in just shy of 20lbs with road tires and a fizik arrione saddle.


A stock Kona Jake the Snake, with only saddle and tires changed?


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

That's what my bathroom scale tells me. The scale is accurate at 15lbs using a 15lb dumbell as a reference. I'd guess it's accurate at 20lbs assuming that the 15lb dumbell actually weighs 15lbs.


----------

